# [Résolu] Délai pour stabilisation d'un paquet ?

## sdauth

Bonjour,

Je viens de finaliser une installation avec un profil desktop stable en utilisant libressl au lieu de openssl.

Je n'ai rencontré aucun souci à l'exception de spice-gtk (une dépendance de virt-manager) qui refusait de compiler dans sa version 0.35 (stable). (C'est une autre histoire mais la suite Qt pose problème à moins d'utiliser l'overlay libressl donc pour le moment j'évite les paquets dépendants de Qt)

En regardant sur le site : https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/net-misc/spice-gtk , j'ai constaté que la version 0.35-r1 réglait le problème (fix build for >=libressl-2.7.0), je l'ai donc installée (packages.accept_keywords)

Ma question est simple, pour quelle raison le paquet n'est pas marqué en stable étant donné qu'il solutionne un problème de compilation ? (Le fix datant de Février dernier)

Autre question, j'ai marqué le paquet dans packages.accept_keywords comme ceci :

```

=net-misc/spice-gtk-0.35-r1 ~amd64
```

Lorsque ce dernier aura une mise à jour en version stable (disons 0.36 par exemple), est-ce que je serai automatiquement averti de cette mise à jour ? Ou bien le paquet restera en 0.35-r1 ? (Par rapport au signe égal, ne devrais-je pas plutôt utiliser >= ? )

Merci d'avanceLast edited by sdauth on Fri Apr 26, 2019 11:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour sdauth,

 *sdauth wrote:*   

> Autre question, j'ai marqué le paquet dans packages.accept_keywords comme ceci :
> 
> ```
> 
> =net-misc/spice-gtk-0.35-r1 ~amd64
> ...

 

Fonctionnellement, ce que tu as fait revient à dire à emerge que la v0.35-r1 ("précisément", à cause du "=") est stable. Donc quand un version supérieure sera stabilisée (la v0.36) et que tu déclencheras une MAJ du système, elle te sera proposée.

----------

## sdauth

Salut, d'accord, je comprends mieux.   :Smile: 

Et dans le cas ou une nouvelle version testing est disponible, suis-je averti de la même manière ? (dans le cas ou la 0.36 reste en testing par exemple)

Dans ce cas, je suppose que emerge me demandera de marquer la nouvelle version testing dans accept_keywords également ?

Merci

----------

## Syl20

Non, étant donné que tu n'as "démasqué" que la version 0.35-r1 spécifiquement, tu ne seras pas averti si une version plus récente, mais masquée (ce que tu appelles "testing"), est intégrée à Portage.

Sauf... Sauf si tu as installé un autre paquet masqué, qui demande une version plus récente de spice-gtk.

Par exemple, si tu veux Firefox en ~amd64, sans blocage sur la version, emerge te demandera plus ou moins régulièrement de démasquer certaines dépendances, comme par exemple dev-libs/nss ou dev-libs/nspr (ce sont à mon souvenir ceux qui reviennent le plus souvent), parce que les versions stables ne sont pas suffisantes.

Extrait de l'ebuild de Firefox 66.0.3 (note les ">=") :

```
CDEPEND="

   >=dev-libs/nss-3.42

   >=dev-libs/nspr-4.19

   (...)
```

----------

## sdauth

Merci Syl20, c'est très clair   :Cool: 

----------

